# Google- Antibiotic offers relief from irritable bowel syndrome - WRAL.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Antibiotic offers relief from irritable bowel syndrome**WRAL.com*New York â€" Researchers believe they have a way to control *irritable bowel syndrome*, a painful digestive disorder that affects about 20 percent of adult *...*Antibiotic May Provide Relief For *IBS*<nobr>KDKA</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

